
How a Rust Belt Native and Silicon Valley Technologist Is Re-Thinking US Mfg - ogcricket
https://medium.com/initialized-capital/how-a-rust-belt-native-and-silicon-valley-technologist-is-re-thinking-american-manufacturing-b4e0388f8eca#
======
anwoodgate
Very cool

